# You can watch the Oireachtas Committee discussing the Keane Report now



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2011)

You can watch the Joint Oireachtas Committee discussing the report here: 

http://www.oireachtas.ie/ViewDoc.asp?fn=/documents/livewebcast/Web-Live.htm&CatID=83&m=o

*Finance Committee to review Keane Report on mortgage arrears*

*Declan Keane, Chairperson of the Report of the  Inter-Departmental Working Group on Mortgage Arrears, along with  representatives from New Beginning; Free Legal Advice Centres; Citizens  Information Board; Money Advice and Budgeting Service will attend the  meeting of the Joint Oireachtas Committee on Finance, Public Expenditure  and Reform tomorrow, Wednesday 19th October to discuss the findings of  the Keane Report.*


----------

